# Hello guys!!! Please help me



## Andrearea22 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hello everyone, so here's whats going on.... My husband has a lizard whom he feeds mice pups too. Usually he does it away from me but today I decided to look into the brown bag and I saw the cutest little pinky. It was the size of a penny and just seeing it so helpless broke my heart. My husband walked upstairs and I put the bag against me and said please not this one. He thought I was joking and tried to take the bag from me saying its a feeder pinky. After arguing for a good five minutes he took the bag from me and flicked it!!! Extremely hard!! Saying that's the end of that! He then opened the bag and picked it up by tail and put it in the lizards food bowl, I heard it making a little squeaky sound (I was crying through all this) the lizard went around it and over it and didn't eat it. My husband then took it out and handed it to me. I was so happy, the poor little fella was still alive and walking on me. Im an animal lover, and could not bare to see that. It's been a good 10 hours and I have been in the bathroom keeping this little one warm and following all the instructions it says online. I have been feeding puppy formula with the paintbrush, I have a heating pad and he seems cozy and happy. He was already done poopy so I know he's eating, I rubbed his genitals like the mom would. Im just wondering why everyone says they usually don't survive? Even the pet store owner told me he gave me 5 hours with it max. I also want to know if i should be aware of any diseases they may transmit? He's the cutest little thing and just watching him feed was amazing. Thanks for reading this and I appreciate your help. Maybe someone out there will understand me, if I save this tiny mouse I will feel amazing.


----------



## thammy24 (Dec 20, 2012)

What you're doing so far sounds good. They likely die when they're so young, because they often die due to respiratory issues. Sometimes they get milk in their lungs too. Once they have fur and their eyes are open they have a better chance (usually around 12 days, but that's with healthy, small litter, your little guy might take longer)

For your sake, don't look in the bag anymore.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Okay, first of all... Please don't look in the bag again. Lizards need food too, whether you think it's cruel or not. No offense.

I'm really confused about the whole "pinky" part. If it doesn't have fur yet, then yes, it's a pinky. But in that case it's far better off being fed to the lizard. Hand raising pinkies is, in my opinion, wrong in every way. The chance of them dying anyway is much, much, much bigger than that of them surviving. My confusion is because of your description it sounds older.
If it has fur and is just a few weeks old at least, then it's another story, and much easier. I know you have your heart in the right place, but please also think about the rational part of your situation.
Another thing is, if he flicked it there's a good chance the little mouse was hurt, even if you can't see it.

I know this sounds much more harsh than I want it to, and I'm sorry about that. I'm just thinking about what's best your your little mouse.

Can you post some pictures? Maybe we can better determine age and things like that.


----------

